# my hamster burger



## NimblesTheHammie (6 mo ago)

*Ingredients needed:*
-rolled oats
-sesame seeds
-water
-thin slice of carrot
-vegetable leaf
-crushed flax seeds
-shredded coconuts

*Steps:*
1. mix rolled oats and water together until the oats become a mushy texture. 
2. separate the rolled oats into 2
3. shape the rolled oats into 2 circles. this will be your 'bread'
4. sprinkle some sesame seed on top of one bread
5. mix crushed flax seed with water until it becomes a paste
6. place the shredded coconut on top of the bread without sesame
7. place a vegetable on top of the bread without sesame
8. place the flax seed on top of the vegetables. this will be your 'patty'
9. place a thin slice of carrot over your 'patty'
10. place the bread with sesame on top of the whole combination
11. serve and enjoy

*notes:*
-does not require baking but you can bake if you wish to. (only bake the bread)
-suitable for syrians only as this contains fruits
-give in moderation
-you can replace some ingredients with other ingredients (eg. tomato, apple)
-you can place the vegetable, patty, carrot, and shredded coconut in whatever order you would like

let me know if you tried it or tag me on instagram: brownie.nimbles
I'm excited to see your burgers!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I won't say what I thought when I saw the title 🙀 😹


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

cava14 una said:


> I won't say what I thought when I saw the title 🙀 😹


----------



## NimblesTheHammie (6 mo ago)

haha lol, i am sorry, i should have had a better choice of words


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

NimblesTheHammie said:


> haha lol, i am sorry, i should have had a better choice of words


No it's my weird sense of humour


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

When my daughter had hamsters she went in all the pet shops asking for a Hamster Sandwich.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Then there's hamster jam🙀😹


----------



## NimblesTheHammie (6 mo ago)

HAHA.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

NimblesTheHammie said:


> HAHA.


Do you have a recipe for hamster sandwiches that I could pass on to her?


----------



## NimblesTheHammie (6 mo ago)

of course! get bread and wrap a chunky hamster in it! and lastly, serve and enjoy (jkjk)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

NimblesTheHammie said:


> of course! get bread and wrap a chunky hamster in it! and lastly, serve and enjoy (jkjk)


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

With the relish of your choice of course 👍


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

cava14 una said:


> I won't say what I thought when I saw the title 🙀 😹


I thought exactly the same thing, lol.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

cava14 una said:


> With the relish of your choice of course 👍


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> Then there's hamster jam🙀😹


However, to get to hamster jam,
you have to start with Dutch tulips


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

LOL I checked the ingredients and I don't see hamster on the list? 😅


----------



## NimblesTheHammie (6 mo ago)

MrJsk said:


> LOL I checked the ingredients and I don't see hamster on the list? 😅


HAHA


----------

